# Policy Advice - Plan D Alternatives



## aamusername (22 Nov 2013)

Hi All,
My parents are both on VHI Plan D (now called Healthplus Premium), and one of them is also on HealthSteps Gold for day-to-day expenses.  They are due to renew their policies on 1st January 2014. They're worried about the effective increase in premium prices due to reduced tax relief and increasing premiums and are reluctant to leave VHI, but are willing to consider other plans with VHI.  

I've been looking on the HIA website but the number of plans available is almost overwhelming.  I'd be really grateful if anyone could suggest a few plans that might have roughly the same benefits as Plan D (full cover for a private room in a private hospital seems to be the main feature) which I could investigate further myself.  What I would really love is to get the data sitting behind the website in a spreadsheet so that I could search it easily, but that is probably too much to hope for!

Many thanks for any advice,
aamusername


----------



## OkeyDokey (15 Dec 2013)

My parents are in the same boat. I would love to hear about alternatives too. My parents are also very reluctant to leave VHI.


----------



## pj111 (15 Dec 2013)

If they want to stay with Vhi and keep the semi private room in Blackrock or Mater Private, Company Plan Executive or Company Plan Executive Excess - won't need to buy Health Steps Gold as cover for day to day is included in the plan. 

Health Premium was launched today and is an another alternative with no day to day though. 

If they are willing to give up semi private room in Mater for general procedures there is a large number of Vhi plans that would do that job.


----------



## aamusername (23 Dec 2013)

Thanks pj111.  They have decided now to give up cover in Blackrock & the Mater private for certain procedures, and are looking at some of the Company Plans below the Company Plan Executive one.  These plans also have day to day expenses cover included, which is a nice bonus.


----------

